# Opinion de marca SkyTec/Auna en Audio "profesional"



## visualbmiguel (Abr 6, 2014)

Si me lo permitis me gustaria compartir con vosotros unas vivencias acerca de la marca skytec (y tambien me refiero a la marca Auna, que creo que sus productos los fabrica la misma empresa con distintos nombres)
Antes de empezar a hablar sobre esto quiero aclarar unas cosillas: Hablo por mi experiencia, con algun ejemplo práctico. Puede haber gente que este a favor mia o en mi contra, lo entiendo.
A lo mejor os suena como que voy en contra de esta marca pero la verdad es que la decepcion que he cogido yo por un lado comprar sus productos de bajo precio y por otro arreglarlos me han salido como artículos de marca.
A lo mejor el comentario parece un testamento pero es para darles algo de info sobre esto(con algo de ironia)  

Yo y algunos conocidos mios tenemos productos de skytec, que me han llegado para arreglarlos porque soy un poco manitas (altavoces y algun que otro amplificador), por lo que creo que puedo tener una actitud crítica de esta marca.

Comienzo...

-->Con respecto a los altavoces skytec y auna, dan buenos resultados a corto plazo. Pero tras pasar el tiempo (6 meses hacia delante) empiezan a fallar; y cuando te llevas el chasco es cuando los tienes que abrir para hacer "labores de mantenimiento"
-Woofers:no son de muy buena calidad, y cuando se calientan puede llegar a doblarse el nucleo rozando la bobina y haciendo distorsion en el sonido (Lo se porque me paso a mí, tuve que quitar el cono y la araña, y se lo veia a simple vista). 
-Tweeters: por muy bonitos y disimulados que esten son normalmente piezoelectricos.
-Bornes de conexion de los altavoces: No se pueden llamar bornes, sino soldaduras de conexion. Ademas estan sin plastico protector o termorretractil. Me los he encontrado oxidados, y en un caso extremo no llegaban a hacer apenas continuidad de lo mal que estaban. 
 -Terminales de conexion: Conectores speakon de plastico de mala calidad, se deforman enseguida.
Deberian cambiarlos por speakon de neutrix
-Madera: Aglomerado demasiado endeble para mi gusto. Se astillan y rompen con pasar el dedo por el corte
Y ya como un pequeño apunte sus subwoofers para mi gusto tienen un iman pequeño.






Si os quereis comprar un equipo de sonido bueno, fijaros en el SPL, rango de frecuencias, potencia(obvio), pero OJO con los watt MAX, watt RMS, y watt programa.
Tambien decir que en el caso de estas marcas te venden altavoces de 3 vias cuando en realidad son de 2; porque los dos son woofers del mismo modelo y hacen las veces de woofer y mid-woofer.

-->Amplificadores. Se pasan de potencia con los vatios. Cuando dicen 1400 watt son normalmente 350 watt rms por canal.

Por ejemplo en este amplificador el SPL 700 de la marca skytec






Dice (segun electronic star)1400watt y segun tronios (350watt por canal).
Se quemó y tuve la oportunidad de abrirlos. 
Su transformador era de 24v-0v-24v a 2 amp. Si la potencia del transformador NO podra superar la potencia de salida... (considerando que es una fuente simetrica) 96 watt de potencia. 
Ademas usa 4 transistores dos TIP 42C y dos TIP 41C.
No vi ningun tipo de proteccion en el amplificador
Red zobel en la salida, soft start, reles de desconexion...
Ese amplificador duro 6 meses justos despues de su compra. 

Para que os hagais una idea de como es en su interior.(Se aprecia que hay componentes quemados pero esta foto no la he hecho yo)






Y ahora emperare con otro amplificador en este caso de coche de la marca auna.






Tiene 1400 watt de potencia (supuestamente). Cuesta sobre 80 euros
Tras haberse quemado por sobretension (el fusible que le pusieron era de un valor muy alto)
lo destape y vi sus tripas. 
Me lleve una gran decepcion. Sus 1400 watt se esfumaron en 30 watt reales, que eran proporcionados por el integrado  *TDA 7377*.
Yo creo que hasta lo cobraron caro esa etapa de potencia.
Lo pude arreglar sin problemas porque hasta ponia el valor de los componentes en la placa.

Y mirad esta otra foto que me acabo de encontrar sobre una amplificador skytec. En un video de youtube del usuario TheSpeakersMustDie, le tenian tanto aprecio que acabo así tras varios usos


----------



## mari0mto (Dic 2, 2014)

perdon por revivir el post, lo primero era dar las gracias por aclara eso y evitar que muchos cometan errores garrafales con respecto a cuanto dinero gastar, lo segundo es que, si tienes toda la razón por decir eso de esa marca yo me mostraba receloso porque tanta potencia tan barato no suele ser bueno, de algo peca, y si me he visto en esa tesitura de tener que reparar amplis de esos por causa de usar altavoces que se ajustasen a esa potencia y luego choff se quema. la verdad muy bueno el aporte. Visualbmiguel. Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 8, 2015)

Para empezar, quien adquiere este tipo de material suele ser un "comprador racano".

No se ofendan, este término es utilizado por los comerciantes e importadores para definir el usario que no entiende y cree que compra lo que le dicen.

Y porqué decido escribir. Soy comerciante hace muchos años de producto de sonido profesional, disponemos de empresa y trabajamos en este mundo.

Internet, (ebay ... etc), esta inundada de producto asiatico, copias mal hechas, etc. Los chinos se pegan palo, literalmente, por vender, aunque sea pura basura. Por otro lado, está lleno de compradores que ignoran ciertas leyes, y creen que aciertan comprando algunas cosas. "comprador racano que sabe". (o cree que sabe). En cierto modo, pensemos que ocurre si juntamos hambre y ganas de comer. Pues  literalmente, el comprador quiere oir Vatios, y el vendedor que ofrece? Vatios, y a miles. El comprador cree que compra barato, y el vendedor vende sus trastos de mentira a base de mentiras. En un comercio Europeo, esto tendria los dias contados, por eso no os estrañeis que no haya comercios normales que trabajen este tipo de producto.

Si ese amplificador que vale 90 euros que dice que tiene 1400W, lo abres y dispone de un transformador que apenas da 40W, como entendereis, estareis pagando un producto carísimo. Pero claro, si el que lo vende dice que tiene 13 o 14 W rms por canal, probablemente no vendería ni uno. Y de vender se trata.

En nuestro Sat, entran a diario estos aparatos. Muchos los compran e instalan en lugares donde antes había un equipo Crown, Crest Audio o incluso LAB GRUPPEN. De risa.

Lógico, diez min  de prueba y todo al aire. Que ocurre?  Describiré a modo breve:
-Etapa con chasis de mala calidad, mal diseño estructural, malos aislamientos, circuitos solamente usables en HIFI, incluso ni eso.
-Si el amplificador de clase AB, es aceptable en su categoría, viene el típico fallo. Transistores chinos falsificados. El fabricante utiliza transistores de menos voltaje y capacidad ocultos en el chasis de un transistor de mejores características. Resultado, un circuito débil y fallos en cadena. Fuego y humo.
-Transformadores de poca potencia, poco aislante y mal calculados, al poco rebientan por el calor de la sobrecarga.
-Malas soldaduras del conjunto.

En los altavoces, cajas de aglomerado de baja densidad, moquetas y accesorios chinorris con plasticos malos. Altavoces igual. Piezoeléctricos de 1 euro y ausencia de filtros.

Todavia y así, el que lo compra ofrece su equipo en alquiler para fiestas y discomoviles. Resultado, ridículo.

Un buen amplificador vale dinero, un buen altavoz vale dinero. Sea chino o no, si un aparato está bien hecho, valdrá siempre dinero.  
Vease una etapa china de 600 Euros y 2x450W rms.  y una de 2x1500W rms de 1000 euros










Los asiaticos no trabajan mal, pero no son tontos. No os darán una etapa así por 90 Euros. Por 90 euros os darán la mierda de etapa que describen en los post anteriores.

Mi consejo, informarse, y comprar mejor un componente bueno, y de buena marca, que todo un pack equipo chino que no sirve para nada.

Hay muchos posts en los que hablamos de componentes falsificados. 


Tambien decir que es como una leccion de la vida para los anteriormente descritos "compradores racanos".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2015)

visualbmiguel dijo:


> Si me lo permitis me gustaria compartir con vosotros unas vivencias acerca de la marca skytec (y tambien me refiero a la marca Auna, que creo que sus productos los fabrica la misma empresa con distintos nombres)
> Antes de empezar a hablar sobre esto quiero aclarar unas cosillas: Hablo por mi experiencia, con algun ejemplo práctico. Puede haber gente que este a favor mia o en mi contra, lo entiendo.
> A lo mejor os suena como que voy en contra de esta marca pero la verdad es que la decepcion que he cogido yo por un lado comprar sus productos de bajo precio y por otro arreglarlos me han salido como artículos de marca.
> A lo mejor el comentario parece un testamento pero es para darles algo de info sobre esto(con algo de ironia)
> ...


! "AUNA" , eso me recuerda la arquiconocida japonesa "AIWA" ! ,facto  semejante a "Siglent" que recuerda a la Alta Gamma "Agilent Technologies"  jajajajajajajjajajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cawaron (May 23, 2016)

Hola 

Yo tengo un Skytec SPL  700 y la verdad, los datos de las prestaciones son un timo en toda regla, además no les busquéis ninguna lógica, ni vatios pico, ni vatios a los que sale ardiendo, ni nada.

Da lo mismo el modelo que se elija: 500, 700, 1000, 1500, lo de dentro es sorpresa, te toca el modelo que te toca, el mío tiene una placa que pone SPL 500 y por aquí e leído alguien que tiene el  500 con placa del  700 y si os fijáis en las fotos de las tiendas y os centráis en un mismo modelo, en la foto de la trasera, pone el consumo. El mismo modelo te puedes encontrar que consume desde 100w a 180w (yo he mirado el SPL 1000).

Ahora viene lo gracioso. ME GUSTA la compra que hice.

RAZONES:
 Lo compre por nada y menos, 160€ con altavoces de 10” incluidos, aunque estoy viendo, que han debido vender muchos y ahora se les está yendo la cabeza con los precios.

No suena mal, eso sí con lo de la potencia ya más que mentirosos se puede decir que son unos cachondos.

Y sobre todo, porque como costo barato es muy útil para experimentar con él, vienen todos los componentes y sus valores serigrafiados (la pena es que no hay quien encuentre los esquemas). Mis nociones de electrónica son más bien escasas pero estoy intentando convertirlo a 200W RMS y de momento no va mal, le achicharre tres transistores en fila india, por hacer el tonto (medir el disipador para ver si le podía dar la vuelta, a la vez que escuchaba música), menos mal que los iba a cambiar, y conseguí encontrar la avería.

Conclusión:

Un timo de amplificador, pero un buen prototipo de pruebas si lo encontráis muy barato.

Nota:

Si alguno lo tenéis ya, hay un par de resistencias abajo, de 3w que deberíais cambiar si o si,
Se ponen a parir y casi todas las fotos que hay por internet, son de esas resistencias quemadas, eso sí que es un fallo tonto, que ni el precio lo justifica.


----------

